# Ok I'm Here



## pmorphy1 (Sep 12, 2003)

NOW WHAT?????????????? I'VE GOT RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

as always you confuse the hell out of everyone  do you take crack on a regular basis?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 13, 2003)

DAVID SAID I HAD TO BE GOOD!!!!!! I DIDN'T THINK I WAS EVER BAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2003)

What the??  PMOR!!!  Do a journal... like diet 
and exercise daily logs.  If you need samples 
on how to do a journal, then go here!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20780


Or here...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20381

BTW, very funny... J'bo!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 13, 2003)

comon you know you want me to make you laugh and break the monotony......................


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

or monogamy


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 13, 2003)

see what i mean


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

I see nothing still!  Where is your diet and workouts, Pmor?!?!?!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 18, 2003)

ok ok


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

ok my god I am dying laugh here


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 18, 2003)

why pray tell?????


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 18, 2003)

OK JENNY YOU  JUST WANTED TO ABUSE ME THATS ALL!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

because this journal(conversation) is jus hillarious


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

i havent even bloody commented? 
you know what maybe you should just go back to not saying anything....cause your being FREAKY again 

JUSTFUCKINGPOSTABOUT your day and what you do rather than trying to have a conversation


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 18, 2003)

lighten up--i worked standing on my feet all day cutting hair is that enough of a workout for you???????


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

OK, you cut hair.... that burned about .05 Calorie wise.....per minute... maybe per hour but look Pmor.  One question.  I see your intrigued mind within the Anabolic area but if your going to start taking steroids, you really should TRY to workout... son.

A good formula to using steroids.

Diet+Working out+steroids= Unhealthy but quick results.

or, try this....... son.....

Diet+Working out+supplements (legal)= Healthy results.

So, let's start with what you ate today!

PS. Sex does NOT count as food no matter what you've swallowed!  Trust me!!!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by pmorphy1 *_
> OK JENNY YOU  JUST WANTED TO ABUSE ME THATS ALL!!!!!



No ONE wants to abuse you..... son...  Just do what Jenny and I asked you... Post your diet/Workout and all will be kosher!

I don't mind talking to you PMOR but  stop talking like this is "Cum-edy Sextral" or "Jeffrey Dahmer" to me and all will be kosher bt/ you and I!  

BTW, Pmor, say hello to Firestorm for me!


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey PMOR,

I was listening to an old 80's band that I used to play and perform to.

It's called, "When the Children Cry" by White Lion.

EVER HEARD IT???


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 19, 2003)

david ,i haven't eaten anything today yet...and nor have i swallowed anything in a very long time but vitamins....no i never heard that song where can i find it???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

search for the song in winmx


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 19, 2003)

WHO SANG IT


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 19, 2003)

OK I SEE WHITE LION


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by pmorphy1 *_
> david ,i haven't eaten anything today yet...and nor have i swallowed anything in a very long time but vitamins....no i never heard that song where can i find it???



That is bad and that is good in response to your replies!!

Now, how about your workouts?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 19, 2003)

DUMBELLS AT HOME AND DUMBELLS AT WORK WHEN I HAVE TIME DO CURLS AND SUCH....HAVE LEG EXTENTION AT HOME TO KEEP MY ASS HIGH AND TIGHT AND STRETCHS MY HAM STRINGS.......


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, thank you for the mild description there, pmor.  How about be a little bit more detailed.  Have you seen J'Bo's  journals??  Follow that pattern and that way we can help you.  

BTW, I don't need know about any of your body parts hardening such as your ass!  Thank you!

David


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 19, 2003)

WELL, THATS IMPORTANT


----------



## david (Sep 19, 2003)

if you say so.........


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 20, 2003)

YES I SUPPOSE SO...DOESN'T DO ME ANY GOOD THOUGH.......


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2003)

I am here, Pmor!  You need NOT to get my attention via PM... but just post here!  I am NOT ignoring you but I just got back from a heavy day of exercise etc.  I took a nap bc/ I am going out here in a few minutes and won't be back on for maybe 6 hours.  Anyways,
your supposed to do a daily log here.

So, what did you eat and did you workout?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 21, 2003)

ceral--nothing else so far---


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2003)

you do realize that you posted at 5:28 pm and all you had was cereal, right?  

Please explain.  Were you cutting hair again all day?  When your not cutting hair, what do you do with your FREE time?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 22, 2003)

i'm very used to not eating all day which is bad because of my job.......


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2003)

OK, so now that we have recognized your eating disorder , what about your gym time usage?  Or, in this case, "NON-Gym" time usage?

Helpful Solutions: 

1) Pre cook meals before and remember to take it with you to work.  

2) Join a 24 hour gym so you HAVE no excuses anymore.

3) Take supplements NOT steroids


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 22, 2003)

yes i know this all but its the motavation


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2003)

OK, moti-man..... then let's see what your workout log (s) are from this day and out!!!

C'mon!!!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 22, 2003)

not good enough


----------



## david (Sep 22, 2003)

What is NOT good enough??  Explain??  Oh, you mean me motivating you?  Son, you don't want my motivation, you don't need my motivation... what you need is to get serious and start lifting and dieting.  Try making a conscious effort and be serious for once, Pmor...... we are trying to help you!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2003)

So tonight, I should see  a 4 to 5 meal eating plan and an actual workout, correct?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 23, 2003)

can't toothache liquids til i see dentist---somethings always against me....


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2003)

why don't we get this problem fixed and what do you mean that there is "always something against me".

Quit your f'n excuses!!!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 23, 2003)

i am thurs 1pm extraction probablly-----can't bend over or anything til it heals-----give me a break wil ya???? you want your tooth ripped outta your mouth for me????


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2003)

The tooth is one thing I can understand but your mentality of the fact that "something is always against you" is kinda dull, don't you think?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

SO MUCH PAIN HAD TO GO TODAY SO NOW ---I'M SUFFERERING ONLY LIQUIDS STICHES IN MY MOUTH YES I'M FUCKIN DEPRESSED NOBODY TO EVEN GET MY PRESCRIBTION.......OK????


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2003)

Your right, I don't know exactly what type of pain your going through now please tell me this. What kind of Orthondontist did you go to that extracted or whatever to your mouth that does NOT prescribe, pain killers?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

oh he did but had no one to get them for me---couldn't go back to work either ........  i'm on an island david all alone------


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

oh and a good friend took me right and gave me the bums rush to beat the traffic home so he was worthless!!!!!!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

im too ashamed to talk here pm me please.......


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by pmorphy1 *_
> oh he did but had no one to get them for me---couldn't go back to work either ........  i'm on an island david all alone------



Oh, I didn't realize your other name is "gilligan"    

Are you serious?  I wouldn't know but I guess Firestorm could tell me this as well, isn't that correct Pmor?

All alone?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT??????


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by pmorphy1 *_
> im too ashamed to talk here pm me please.......



Ashamed of what?

And no pmor, I can't.  I am going to the gym now, out to eat and then, off to see a "friend".  No, not a guy-friend or boy-friend either, pmor.


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

WELL, THANKS ALOT------REMEMBER YOU CAME LOOKING FOR ME!!!!!! YOUR A FUCKIN DOG LIKE ALL THE REST!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by pmorphy1 *_
> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT??????



*PMOR said: 
oh he did but had no one to get them for 
me---couldn't go back to work 
either ........ i'm on an island david all alone------

David said: 
Oh, I didn't realize your other name is "gilligan"   

Are you serious? I wouldn't know but I guess Firestorm could tell me this as well, isn't that correct Pmor?

All alone?*


Do not play games with me Pmor... not now at least.  I have a busy night schedule so... quit the "clowning" and follow along.


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

yeah ok david I'M CLOWNING' YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL NIGHT WOULDN'T WANT TO RUIN IT GAMES??? YOUR OUT THERE MAN!!!! AND AS FAR AS FIRESTORM IS CONCERNED WHO EVER HEARD FROM HIM IN 6 7 MONTHS-----WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT GO GO WILL YA...ENJOY!!!!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

IM SO GLAD YOUR LIFE IS SO PERFECT---???!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by pmorphy1 *_
> WELL, THANKS ALOT------REMEMBER YOU CAME LOOKING FOR ME!!!!!! YOUR A FUCKIN DOG LIKE ALL THE REST!!!!




I wouldn't sit there and say that I'm a dog like all the rest.  Quit generalizing pmor.  Read the above post by me and you will see that this is a journal to post a diet and workout.  Also, because I do see and hear you asking about steroids and supplements, I figured that if you were going to consider either one that documenting your workouts etc.  would be a good thing.  This way, some of us could give you the information that you may be needing.  

Now, rather than chit chatting... take some time off away from your journal and when your ready to start seriously working out, post here and people like myself and firestorm can HELP you.

And by the way, I've stuck around this long, son... I am trying to help you and YOUR WELCOME!!!!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

I TOLD YOU THIS WAS NO PLACE TO TALK ABOUT THIS STUFF.....


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2003)

OK Pmor... I saw those two previous post above my last one so I am going to grant you your wish and let me know when I can be of help, training wise.

* What do you mean you haven't spoken to Firestorm?

* Who said my life is perfect?

* Why are you getting angry?  Because I don't have time to PM you.  Just PM what ever  you want then and know that I won't respond until later on or tomorrow.  Calm down, OK?  Please, try to be courteous in your PM, also.  RESPECT my wishes and I will RESPECT yours, too!   And you know what I'm talking about!


----------



## david (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by pmorphy1 *_
> I TOLD YOU THIS WAS NO PLACE TO TALK ABOUT THIS STUFF.....



OK, I'm not sure what is so secretive here...  a tooth extraction and pain?  Well, if it makes you happy, then PM me your painful misery  and what your enduring.  I will listen!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 24, 2003)

DAVID ,DAVID, DAVID--------


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2003)

what what what?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 26, 2003)

im feeling better thankyou


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 27, 2003)

hey whats withe that song ---i'm missing something


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2003)

What are you talking about?  Which song?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 28, 2003)

the white lion  one we are the children


----------



## david (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh, you didn't get the message hidden?  

Anyway, how is your mouth.  You ready to start triaining and logging your diet yet?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 28, 2003)

no i'm stupiod spell it out for me-----still sore but much better


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2003)

Spell it out for you?  It's quite plain and simple what the messages in the songs are conveying.....  nonetheless, it's been two weeks now, PMOR.  How about the training and dieting...... have you started yet?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Oct 4, 2003)

YEAH SPELL IT OUT FOR ME I'M STUPID!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 4, 2003)

Forget about the song, PMOR, I'm waiting for your diet and workout!  Your mouth should be history and no longer bothering you.  What gives?

BTW, nice deleted PM you sent.  What's up with that?


----------



## pmorphy1 (Oct 5, 2003)

check again


----------



## david (Oct 5, 2003)

PMOR,

This is going to be the last time I talk to you unless you answer this frick'n question.

Where and what have you been doing workout wise and diet!!!

Last time!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 5, 2003)

Or, as the words taken from J'bo....

I'm done with you..... so done!!!!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Oct 5, 2003)

DO EXTENTIONS DIFFEREENTN HIGHTS FOR MY ASS HAMSTRINGS BACK STANDING ALL THE TIME---CURLS DUMBELLS---DIET REALLY DON'T KNOW WHAT TO EAT ANYMORE NOT A BRAKFAST PERSON AND MOST OF THE TIME TOO BUSY AT WORK FOR LUNCH JUST GRAZE....ITS HARD...


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

very good..........


----------



## pmorphy1 (Oct 16, 2003)

SOOOOOOOOOOO????????


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2004)

Guide to the Straight man??


----------



## pmorphy1 (Jan 18, 2004)

*david*

i missed you man i was thinking about you the last week ,couldn't get you outta my mind.....so glad to hear from you!! are you good?????


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

You MUST be a clown.  I seriously doubt you had thoughts of me.  I'm sure there are many men up there that keep you occupied.

Anyway, I am doing good.


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2004)

Re-reading this journal... you're a funny guy, p'mor!


----------



## david (Sep 25, 2004)

From start to finish!


----------



## pmorphy1 (Sep 25, 2004)

*and you*

Your Very Mean To Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

